# Denver Nuggets vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## MarioChalmers

Is there a game thread for this game? If there isn't.. let's just make this the game thread.


----------



## Lakers6010

Mihm>shaq


----------



## Johnny Mac

Should be good.


----------



## O2K

mihm looking strong early... hopefully he doesnt keep it up


----------



## Lakers6010

LO picked up 2 fouls already...damint


----------



## Lakers6010

Haha Mihm is da man


----------



## DuckWorth

Wow, Chris Mihm, offensive machine.


----------



## JerryWest

maniac mihm


----------



## Lakers6010

LADIES AND GENTLEMAN THE LAKERS HAVE A GREAT CENTER IN CHRIS MIHM


----------



## Lakers6010

Damnit Butler


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!
> LADIES AND GENTLEMAN THE LAKERS HAVE A GREAT CENTER IN CHRIS MIHM


:laugh: 

Lets see how you feel about that comment at midseason.


----------



## Lakers6010

Give it to Kobe!!


----------



## JerryWest

Mihm just scored again, 9 pts


----------



## Lakers6010

HAHA MIHM IS KILLING THEM OUT THERE


----------



## DuckWorth

Andre Miller is owning Chucky Atkins, how about a substitution?


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!
> Give it to Kobe!!


I'm sure that's what Kobe wrote on the chalkboard before they went out...


----------



## MarioChalmers

Hmmm... the Miami boys are doing good so far. Give it to Caron! 

Caron > Kobe

:joke:

But as I said earlier, I'm cheering for the Lakeshow


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's what Kobe wrote on the chalkboard before they went out...


:laugh: 

Gameplan: Me.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Yeah the Kobe bashing would make much more sense if he weren't playing a complete team game right now and getting everyone involved.


----------



## Drewbs

Kobe passing the ball when players start to double is why Mihm is getting his shots. Atkins is getting embarrassed.


----------



## Hov

New look Lakers looking good early.

Too bad Caron and Odom already picked up 2 fouls though.


----------



## Lakers6010

akers are running the chris mihm offense


----------



## MarioChalmers

The person I'm aching to see is Vujacic.  I sure hope he'll do fine and take the starting spot from Atkins soon.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Yeah the Kobe bashing would make much more sense if he weren't playing a complete team game right now and getting everyone involved.


Thats awesome. He should be congratulated for finally playing the game the right way.


----------



## STaNgXs

wow, Mihm is impressing me!


----------



## Drewbs

Mihm is getting it done on defense. They cant reboundt hough...

...and he just scored again. Nice ball movement.


----------



## Lakers6010

MIIIIIIIHHHHHHMMM


----------



## Lakers6010

Tierre is in


----------



## JerryWest

11 pts for chris mihm, why is he so good?


----------



## DuckWorth

Brian Cook with the flagrant, err, I mean no call.


----------



## Drewbs

good game so far. Very fun to watch, good passing, and good defense.

LMAO Mihm is taking Nene to school.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Gameplan: Me.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MarioChalmers

CHRIS MIHM IS GOD.


----------



## Lakers6010

****ing 40 point night for Mihm coming up.

Take that Shaq


----------



## Drewbs

Mihm>Gary Payton


----------



## JNice

Someone needs to remind the Nuggets that they are supposed to have a great frontcourt and that is Chris freaking Mihm on the court, not Shaq. Begeezers!


----------



## Lakers6010

Mikan-Jabbar-Shaq-......Mihm


----------



## JerryWest

13 pts!

Truly a force of nature


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Chris Mihm has taken over Shaq's role!:grinning:


----------



## Hov

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Someone needs to remind the Nuggets that they are supposed to have a great frontcourt and that is Chris freaking Mihm on the court, not Shaq. Begeezers!


This isn't the same Mihm of previous years though.
 

Maybe Kobe made Shaq better and not the other way around?


----------



## Drewbs

Mihm=white shaq


----------



## Johnny Mac

After watching Mihm in the preseason, I picked him up in a few leagues I'm in, he is going to get a lot of minutes this season and is real solid.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Mihm looks good. Jones looks horrible. Melo looks like he got an attitude with Voshon.


----------



## Lakers6010

*So Kobe doesn't make his teammates better?*

chris mihm looks a helluva lot better than he used to since coming to the lakers.
shaq should appreciate all the easy hoops kobe got him... he's making chris mihm a legit center in this league

OOOOOOoooohhhhh this is great!!!


----------



## Drewbs

No Kobe didn't spread the ball around that much last season.


----------



## HKF

Not even one quarter of the first game. Stop baiting people please.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> After watching Mihm in the preseason, I picked him up in a few leagues I'm in, he is going to get a lot of minutes this season and is real solid.


Not in your league though, as he belongs to me  Go Mihm!


----------



## O2K

for some reason i cant see a carmello anthony led team be great, im just not that great of a fan of melo, no doubt he's gonna be great though


----------



## HallOfFamer

Lakers horrible on the defensive glass, but I expected that...


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Melo is maybe the biggest shot chucker in the NBA. He takes tough shots for no reason.


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Melo is maybe the biggest shot chucker in the NBA. He takes tough shots for no reason.


Welcome to last year lol.

Jumaine Jones sucks, I can't believe that the Lakers got him instead of Marcus Banks...


----------



## HallOfFamer

24-14 Lakers end of 1st.

Chris Mihm - 13 points


----------



## Hov

At the end of 1:

Nuggets-14
Chris Mihm-13

:laugh:


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> At the end of 1:
> 
> Nuggets-14
> Chris Mihm-13
> 
> :laugh:


By the end of the game -

Nuggets - 86
Mihm - 15


----------



## Hov

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> By the end of the game -
> 
> Nuggets - 86
> Mihm - 15


Ouch.


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> At the end of 1:
> 
> Nuggets-14
> Chris Mihm-13
> 
> :laugh:


:laugh: 

Anyway, the Nuggets of last year were terrible in the half court, and its not like Kmart does a thing to improve that, and they hardly ran at all in the first quarter. Also, barely moving hte ball doesn't help either. Nugget fans can blame that on Voshon Lenard...


----------



## Hibachi!

My brother is going "Shaq who?" As they announced Mihms point total... Ugh... Sickening...


----------



## lakegz

Jumaine Jones has a bball IQ of 3. he should just stand behind the 3 line or slash....he shouldnt try anything fancy or even halfway complicated.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Ouch.


:laugh:


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> Jumaine Jones has a bball IQ of 3. he should just stand behind the 3 line or slash....he shouldnt try anything fancy or even halfway complicated.


I take that you saw the play where he tried that wrap around pass on the inside and threw it right to one of the nuggets players?


----------



## JNice

Ew, Lakers second unit looks pretty nasty.


----------



## lakegz

we really need a decent point guard. Brown looks so perturbed by earl boykins.


----------



## Drewbs

The Nuggets ball movement is pathetic.


----------



## lakegz

Bring Shaq in!!!!!


----------



## The lone wolf

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Ew, Lakers second unit looks pretty nasty.


the nuggets second unit looks great with elson, white and buckner


----------



## Johnny Mac

Man, the Nuggets offense looks horrible. I still cant fathom how bad of an offensive team they'd be without Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## Hibachi!

Wow... That K-Mart addition really propelled this team into the upper tier of the West... This is some of the most pathetic ball movement in history... And I think we have found Slavas long lost black thugged out brother... His name is Rodney White :laugh: For some reason the Nuggets feel that they should slow the ball down... News flash... You are in the same position the Lakers are... Lacking size... You aren't going to take advantage of the Lakers lack of size with the likes of Camby and Kenyon... Camby is a jumpshooter and Kenyon lacks a consistent post game... Get out and run...


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Wow... That K-Mart addition really propelled this team into the upper tier of the West... This is some of the most pathetic ball movement in history... And I think we have found Slavas long lost black thugged out brother... His name is Rodney White :laugh:


:rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hov

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> And I think we have found Slavas long lost black thugged out brother... His name is Rodney White :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> And I think we have found Slavas long lost black thugged out brother... His name is Rodney White :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## lakegz

The nuggets will probably come back though and make it a game.......but then again this aint the same laker team, they might actually play with intensity the whole game


----------



## Hibachi!

And the Lakers look pretty damn good... Not sure if it's the fact that the Nuggets are playing like crap, or the the fact that the Lakeshow is playing well... Time will tell... It can't get any worse offensively for the Nuggs...


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> The nuggets will probably come back though and make it a game.......but then again this aint the same laker team, they might actually play with intensity the whole game


Nah. We all know Kobe will tank it to keep the game close so he can be the superstar and win it in the end to cap off the first night of the new season.


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> The nuggets will probably come back though and make it a game.......but then again this aint the same laker team, they might actually play with intensity the whole game


Theres no Shaq to put things in Cruise control. But yeah, they had some great energy in the first and hte Nuggets just couldn't match it.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Kobe not shooting well, but still having an effective game with his passing.


----------



## Drewbs

Refs are giving no love to Mihm.


----------



## Hibachi!

Did anyone else see Don Magic Juan sitting behind Odom? :laugh: Only in L.A... :laugh:


----------



## Drewbs

Nice block by Kobe.


----------



## SamTheMan67

GET THAT **** OUTTA HERE MILLER


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Nice block by Kobe.


:yes:


----------



## HallOfFamer

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Did anyone else see Don Magic Juan sitting behind Odom? :laugh: Only in L.A... :laugh:


Pan Anderson look a like sitting next to him too.


----------



## Lakers6010

Kobe doesn't even look to score


----------



## Charlotte_______

Denver is making stupid decisions, Camby tried to push the ball up court with a pass and instead was stolen by Caron and Atkins hit a three. Pretty sloppy game.


----------



## Lakers6010

a laker center making free throws


----------



## lakegz

Lakers are playign great....who gives a damn about the election


----------



## JNice

Lakers look decent but Nuggets looking pretty crappy.


----------



## Hibachi!

Yeah... It's the Nuggets...


----------



## Drewbs

Carmelo is too inlove with his iso-jumper, he keeps taking those with guys right in his face.


----------



## HallOfFamer

I remember one year ago opening night, the Lakers were blowing out the Mavericks without Kobe. I thought the championship was locked. Ohh memories...


----------



## CrossOver

LET'S GO HEAT! LET'S GO HEAT!

Damn, I miss those 3! I have nothing but love for the Lake Show man. Odom, Butler and Grant are all heart man.


----------



## HallOfFamer

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> Lakers are playign great....who gives a damn about the election


Im flippin back and forth

197-188 Bush

Couple more states to count..


----------



## MLKG

Well, I'm happy I picked up Chris Mihm in fantasy.

Carmelo looks terrible. Looks like he hasn't learned anything about shot selection.

Kobe's been impressive with his use of his teammates.


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!
> LET'S GO HEAT! LET'S GO HEAT!
> 
> Damn, I miss those 3! I have nothing but love for the Lake Show man. Odom, Butler and Grant are all heart man.


Odom, Butler and Grant are good players. You just have to like them.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Im flippin back and forth
> 
> 197-188 Bush
> 
> Couple more states to count..


Channel 7 has a much more up to date count... Bush just won Florida... GO BUSH!


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Channel 7 has a much more up to date count... Bush just won Florida... GO BUSH!


Theyre in for a long night.


----------



## Virtuoso

Like last year, Denver plays *0* collective offensive basketball. They know nothing about it.

What's worse is that the Nuggets coaches look like there aren't many problems at all, like they aren't digusted with this idiotic basketball.


----------



## lakegz

FInally Kobe hits something. who woulda thought kobe would only have 3 points by now.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> FInally Kobe hits something. who woulda thought kobe would only have 3 points by now.


And Mihm would have 17 and 7.


----------



## Drewbs

and Mihm again. Dang.

Kobe is making Lenard look like a fool out there.


----------



## sMaK

Mihm is looking like the top 10 pick he was supposed to look like.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> Mihm is looking like the top 10 pick he was supposed to look like.


Well in the first half he is looking like the MDE.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Mihm for MIP.

WTF is with Denver's offense? One pass and shoot every time. Carmello really is a Stackhouse type player. All he does is face up his man and pull up every time. He's got alot to learn.


And K-Mart, wtf? Maybe he WAS a product of Jason Kidd. Seems like a non factor tonight.


----------



## sMaK

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Well in the first half he is looking like the MDE.


No he's looking like Shaq's daddy! Kobe's the frontrunner for MVP already, I mean he's making his teammates so much better.


----------



## Hov

Mihm is on pace for a 40-20 game


----------



## lakegz

The way the nuggets are playing tonight, i really see them as being a carbon copy of the 2001-2003 blazers. there could be some chemistry issues if they ever get too frustrated.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Kobe's gonna have a breakout quarter in the 2nd half.. he's gonna drop like... 14 or something


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> Mihm is on pace for a 40-20 game


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> And K-Mart, wtf? Maybe he WAS a product of Jason Kidd. Seems like a non factor tonight.


Of course he was, but he can still be effective if they get on the break. In the half court, he's average, and plus, everyone else is hogging shots. But Kmart doesn't necasarily improve hte Nuggets that much to begin with.


----------



## Johnny Mac

For the Lakers, Mihm has been a pleasant surprise, although anyone who has seen him in the preseason probably saw some of this coming. People try to knock preseason games, but taking them for what their worth is better, because in those games it was obvious that Mihm had a nice touch around the hoop, good agility and is a solid 7'0. He also has a nice touch out to 10-15 feet. 

Lakers also have Brian Grant and Vlade Divac on the inside, they have been a little underrated with their interior game. I think their point guard problem is a bigger problem. 

Kobe just looks like he is overlooking things and making sure things go right. Not trying to pad his stats, not trying to do too much, just doing his part and calling the shots. Thats a good way to start the season if you're Kobe Bryant, imo. 

Nuggets offense looks horrible. I think Camby looks good, he gets his hands on a lot of balls, and has a nice shot. Carmelo Anthony gets a lot of hate, and I honestly tried to judge his impact on the game tonight when hes on the floor, but I think he is creating opportunities for guys, crashing boards on both ends, playing _better_ defense, and still has a real special offensive game.

I had a lot of questions about the Nuggets coming in, and I still do. Andre Miller, Nene and Lenard dont really impress me, and the Nuggets offense as a whole is pretty stagnant. 

If they can establish a consistent running game, then they'll be dangerous with Martin, Melo, Boykins, Miller, etc.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Meh, halftime, time to watch the elections.


----------



## Cap

You know, I thought Kobe's poor shooting preseason wouldn't fly against good Western teams in the regular season...but apparently the Lakers' D and ball movement are good enough to handle a good Western team without Kobe scoring 60. Then again, that's what happens when your coach _finally_ runs some off the ball screens and runs plays that fits his player's strengths (i.e. not Phil).



> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!
> LET'S GO HEAT! LET'S GO HEAT!
> 
> Damn, I miss those 3! I have nothing but love for the Lake Show man. Odom, Butler and Grant are all heart man.


Yup, I think pretty much every Laker fan agrees with that.


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> For the Lakers, Mihm has been a pleasant surprise, although anyone who has seen him in the preseason probably saw some of this coming. People try to knock preseason games, but taking them for what their worth is better, because in those games it was obvious that Mihm had a nice touch around the hoop, good agility and is a solid 7'0. He also has a nice touch out to 10-15 feet.
> 
> Lakers also have Brian Grant and Vlade Divac on the inside, they have been a little underrated with their interior game. I think their point guard problem is a bigger problem.
> 
> Kobe just looks like he is overlooking things and making sure things go right. Not trying to pad his stats, not trying to do too much, just doing his part and calling the shots. Thats a good way to start the season if you're Kobe Bryant, imo.
> 
> Nuggets offense looks horrible. I think Camby looks good, he gets his hands on a lot of balls, and has a nice shot. Carmelo Anthony gets a lot of hate, and I honestly tried to judge his impact on the game tonight when hes on the floor, but I think he is creating opportunities for guys, crashing boards on both ends, playing _better_ defense, and still has a real special offensive game.
> 
> I had a lot of questions about the Nuggets coming in, and I still do. Andre Miller, Nene and Lenard dont really impress me, and the Nuggets offense as a whole is pretty stagnant.
> 
> If they can establish a consistent running game, then they'll be dangerous with Martin, Melo, Boykins, Miller, etc.


Carmelo looks like hes trying harder, but his shot selection has still been horrid and he started to force some shots. Similar with a bunch of Nuggets. The Lakers defense has been solid, inside, they are getting hte job done. Atkins still sucks, but at least hes been hitting open shots, and its starting to spread the defense some.


----------



## Cap

^ Yeah, finally Atkins hits some shots. His role is pretty simple; don't get torched too often off the dribble, make open shots...don't dribble ball off foot. Hopefully he can handle that role.


----------



## Drewbs

I hope Cookie doesn't suck it up this season. He looked good in preseason.


----------



## Pinball

Denver just doesn't impress me. They've got a solid frontcourt with Camby, Melo, and Martin and their depth is very good. However, they just don't have enough perimeter talent to create scoring opportunities. Lenard is a questionable starter on any team. Miller is a good PG but a poor shooter and scorer. Boykins gives them some scoring off the bench but overall they aren't impressive in that area. Also, they seem to play very selfishly. Guys are shooting as soon as they touch the ball.


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Denver just doesn't impress me. They've got a solid frontcourt with Camby, Melo, and Martin and their depth is very good. However, they just don't have enough perimeter talent to create scoring opportunities. Lenard is a questionable starter on any team. Miller is a good PG but a poor shooter and scorer. Boykins gives them some scoring off the bench but overall they aren't impressive in that area. Also, they seem to play very selfishly. Guys are shooting as soon as they touch the ball.


cough Rodney White cough


----------



## HKF

Denver is going to end up sandbagging Bzdelik. I expect near the all-star break the team will quit on him and then basically Michael Cooper will be handed the job and they go on a huge winning streak. 

I don't take much from this ***-whooping right now.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Also, they seem to play very selfishly. Guys are shooting as soon as they touch the ball.


It's almost as if the coach is running a drill, in which it's one pass and shoot... Once you recieve the ball, it's almost as if the Denver players feel they are OBLIGATED to shoot the ball... When Bzdelik put the 5 bench players on the floor, Rodney White... Wow... The guy was insane... Every time he touched the ball it went at the rim... Damn if only Slava was playing... They could have just sat all the players and let them 2 go... I bet they wouldn't even notice they were playing one on one...


----------



## Drewbs

and a throwdown by Mihm lol.


----------



## Lakers6010

LAKERS ARE GREAT!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Carmelo really playing 1 on 1 basketball...


----------



## HallOfFamer

Devner playing good defense and cutting the lead, hopefully they dont keep it up.


----------



## Lakers6010

Kobe needs to take over the game!!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Son of a :upset:


----------



## JNice

I told ya'll, Kobe is tanking it. Denver will get close and with about 5 mins left in the 4th Kobe will take over for a Lakers win.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Kobe needs to seriously take over this game. Rudy has to set up plays for him so he doesnt always get doubled.


----------



## HKF

Has everyone forgot? This is the NBA, everyone makes a run.


----------



## O2K

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I told ya'll, Kobe is tanking it. Denver will get close and with about 5 mins left in the 4th Kobe will take over for a Lakers win.


i thought you were kidding but man, it does seem like kobes tanking it so he can be a hero


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Rudy has to set up plays for him so he doesnt always get doubled.


Not gonna happen. You can ask Tmac.


----------



## Pioneer10

Looks like the Lakers still ha've trouble guarding PG's. Miller seems he can go at Atkins whenever he feels like it


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> Looks like the Lakers still ha've trouble guarding PG's. Miller seems he can go at Atkins whenever he feels like it


Dont say things when you arent sure off. But if Miller was playing like an Iverson against the Lakers, LMAO. Lakers will lose a lot of games when guarding quick point guards!


----------



## JNice

10 mins 30 secs until Kobe starts playing.


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont say things when you arent sure off. But if Miller was playing like an Iverson against the Lakers, LMAO.


WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


----------



## HallOfFamer

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


It means Penny is the best freaking player in the ******* world!

masked cursing is not allowed.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Not using enough of Odom. He has no plays set up for him and all he is doing is shooting at the top of the arc.


----------



## Drewbs

Yeah really, they need to use Odom more.

Anthony just took the ugliest shot I've ever seen.


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


Sorry, I meant I was waiting to watch your team plays...

Can u tape the ones that your team will win? I prepare 2 tapes only, meaning at best 6 games for the entire season, 82 games.


----------



## Hibachi!

Nice throwdown by Kenyon... Jesus I haven't seen such an awful half court team in a while...


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Sorta look like the NJ nets from 2002 and 2003.


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I meant I was waiting to watch your team plays...
> 
> Can u tape the ones that your team will win? I prepare 2 tapes only, meaning at best 6 games for the entire season, 82 games.


Your waiting to watch my team play not plays.

I "will" prepare two tapes only, you missed a word. 

Im gonna need an address, and possibly some money for shipping and handling. Plus postage and all the garbage you know? Cause the tapes weigh a little bit so, just guesstimate. Also how would you like me to label them? Should I just label them the team they play or the final score, or wait would that give away the ending?

Anyways just PM me if you want my info and stuff. 

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Nice throwdown by Kenyon... Jesus I haven't seen such an awful half court team in a while...


The Nets, streaky 3 pt shooter, semi-consistent midrange shooter, Kmart, and a pass first pg who can't shoot.


----------



## Yao Mania

man Denver's playing some ugly ball....


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> man Denver's playing some ugly ball....


Thats for sure. The Martin signing looked good on paper, but maybe it wasn't so great for Denver. If Lenard is out for awhile with injury, Denver is in trouble at SG.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Voshon looks to be out for a whiiiiiiiile.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Man... that block was Tayshaun-esque


----------



## HallOfFamer

Nice block..hehe, reminds me of the Ray Allen play, except this time, they didnt score.


----------



## Yao Mania

Kobe with the huuuuuge block! I don't like the guy but you gotta give him credit for playing D like that!


----------



## SamTheMan67

GET THAT **** OUTTA HERE MILLER #2


----------



## Hibachi!

This is Eastern-Conference status right here...


----------



## JNice

Stupid play by Miller as well.


----------



## MLKG

Wow, Lenard tore his achillies. That's a season ender.

I predicted Denver would get the 8th spot in the West again. Right now that's not looking too promising.


----------



## Hibachi!

No team on Day 1 has impressed me at all...


----------



## JNice

Very mature game so far by Kobe. Wonder how long that will last.


----------



## Hov

Why does Rudy have the starters out still?


----------



## HallOfFamer

Kenyon on Kobe..wowowowowo!


----------



## lakegz

kobe got owned there by Martin.


----------



## JerryWest

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Very mature game so far by Kobe. Wonder how long that will last.


long enough to make him more of a winner then the losing cancer known as tracy mcgrady


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> 
> 
> long enough to make him more of a winner then the losing cancer known as tracy mcgrady


:laugh: 

Wow, good one.

:hurl:


----------



## Ballyhoo

5-28 shooting with 10 turnovers from the Nugget bench. Ouch.


----------



## Cap

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Very mature game so far by Kobe. Wonder how long that will last.


Probably longer than Tmac punk!


----------



## J Blaze

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> kobe got owned there by Martin.





> Probably longer than Tmac punk!


:laugh: 

Lol @ Tmac haters


----------



## Half-aMAziNg

I don't see any reason for Kobe fans to hate Tracy McGrady....is it because they are afraid that he is probably more skilled and talented than Kobe?

That is the only legit reason I can think of, unless they know a better one?...


----------



## Cap

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> I don't see any reason for Kobe fans to hate Tracy McGrady....is it because they are afraid that he is probably more skilled and talented than Kobe?
> 
> That is the only legit reason I can think of, unless they know a better one?...


Sadly you missed the sarcasm in this thread. :laugh:


----------



## Half-aMAziNg

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Sadly you missed the sarcasm in this thread. :laugh:


Sadly that is your excuse

btw, congrats on being the biggest Homer over on RealGM


----------



## Cap

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> 
> 
> Sadly that is your excuse


A lot of posts in this thread have been dripping with sarcasm. I'm sorry you weren't able to see it. 



> btw, congrats on being the biggest Homer over on RealGM


That's my alter ego.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> A lot of posts in this thread have been dripping with sarcasm. I'm sorry you weren't able to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my alter ego.


Well if so, J Blaze also missed the sarcasm and JNice as well....so why say that it was sarcasm after I reply?

Just a little strange I thought...but whatever floats your boat :yes:


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> I don't see any reason for Kobe fans to hate Tracy McGrady....is it because they are afraid that he is probably more skilled and talented than Kobe?
> 
> That is the only legit reason I can think of, unless they know a better one?...


We hate T-Mac because he's not a selfish, rat-faced, egotistical, cancerous mass of ******** ecstasy.

We're also jealous of Tracy's supernatural ability of being able to somehow look at both his coach giving him plays and the basket at the same time.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> We hate T-Mac because he's not a selfish, rat-faced, egotistical, cancerous mass of ******** ecstasy.
> 
> We're also jealous of Tracy's supernatural ability of being able to somehow look at both his coach giving him plays and the basket at the same time.


Ummm....should I laugh right now just to make you look good? :dead: 

Bummer, I'm pretty sure McGrady envys Kobe's Rapping Ability. errr should I say "Singing"

Kobe OHHHH Kobe we love you, yeah I love u 2!

Smash HIT


----------

